# A few question from a new hedgie owner.



## Akeno=] (Dec 24, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I just got Akeno Yesterday as an early christmas present. I've been wanting a hedgehog for quite some time now and finally convinced my mother into allowing me to have one. I bought Akeno at a local pet shop (pets unlimited) and they said he was about 6-9 months of age. I was wondering if him being older would take him longer to get use to me then a younger hedgehog. I have some concerns though. I`m at my sisters house for the holidays and will be returning to my house afterwards and I`m worried that all the travel will be stressful to him,the drive is about 40 minutes. Adding to the fact that for the time that he will be here and trying to adjust to what goes on he`ll have to repete it all over again.
Also, he seems awfully scared.I`ve only seen him move about once since yesterday,and that was when I moved him into his cage.He seemes fine there,I mean he still quills up at any quick movement and loud noises but I expected that to be normal since I`ve just gotten him. Though this morning I went to pick him up and he immidently balled up, so I sat there for at least an hour as quiet and still as I could and half of the time he made some noise. It's hard to describe, like some vibrating,huffy noise. After a little while he would settle down and peak out of his ball for a few seconds just to retreat back in. By that time my neck and back were aching so I set him back in his cage. Even then it was another 10-15 minutes untill he came out of his ball to rush under my shirt and fall asleep.
Will it always be like this or is it just going to take time? I can understand him balling up for the few first seconds or even minutes untill he decided to peak out but a whole hour?
Is there anything I can do to help make him as comfortable as possible? Expecially with the future traveling he will have to do.
Any advice would be greately appreciated, I'm going to try to be as patient as possible,I'm just eager to make buddies with him.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to HHC!

Congrats on the new guy! Sounds like he's just acting like a normal hedgie. He'll settle down and be more comfortable with people once he's used to his new home.

Many, many grumpy hedgies have found good homes at older ages, and been great, friendly pets. Time and patience is key. Don't be discouraged by the quills or huffing. To get him used to your scent, you might want to put a t-shirt that smells like you in for him to sleep with (unless this is what you are already doing, which may be so.  ).

Travel can be very stressful. Some hedgies don't mind the car drive, but some will get sick. Just depends on the individual. Make sure when travelling to keep him in a hard-sided cat carrier, that is the safest. Holding him, or keeping him in any soft-sided carrier can be dangerous because if there is an accident or anything, cat carriers will protect from being squashed, any moving objects, and is easily identified as an animal carrier. Other types may not be recognised as an animal carrier and in an accident, the hedgie may be left behind unnoticed.

If he is in the cage he will be at your home as well, just focus on letting him adjust to that. Nothing should change once you get home, and that will help him feel more secure.

Good luck! Sounds like he landed a great new owner.


----------



## Akeno=] (Dec 24, 2008)

Yeah,I already have one of my shirts in there. Hes always under it  
I`ll deffinately get the cat carrier, thanks for the advise!


----------



## Akeno=] (Dec 24, 2008)

I`m happy to report some news. Since night was approaching I figured Akeno would start waking up and shure enough when 8pm came around I went into the laundry room to find Akeno out and about in his cage. I decided I`d take him out for a bit and he sat balled up,huffing and puffing for a good 10 minutes or so,then let up and sat there for about another 20. He started peaking out and the entire time I kept on talking to him.Within the next 15 or so minutes he was running about in the little square I had set up for him.He still quilled up and froze any time I made any quick movements but I let him run around for a good 40 minutes and eventually put him back in his cage.He even only huffed for a few seconds before I put him back in. Overall I was VERY very pleased with tonight considering yesterday he wouldent even peak out for long. :mrgreen:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

That is great! Sounds like he'll warm up to you.


----------



## Akeno=] (Dec 24, 2008)

I`ve noticed that Akeno seems to be alot calmer If I hum rather then If I were actually talking. Could younger hedhogs find white noise soothing just like babies do?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm not sure about noise being comforting (mine is the opposite  ), but it is very good to get him used to the sound of your voice. Talking to him, humming, singing, what ever you want, is good for the bonding process and will make him more comfortable with you.


----------



## Akeno=] (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi,again. Sorry for posting alot of questions, But I have one more if you woulden`t mind..
I`ve heard from some that Hedgehogs are nocturnal,and from other that they are..Um,I can`t think of the word,half asleep during the night and half asleep during the day. So which is it?
Akeno sleeps about all day and wakes up at about 8pm and goes back to sleep around 11pm. Is this alright? Should I wake him up at some point during the day to haldel him and have him play?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Don't worry about asking questions, it's how we learn. 

Hedgehogs are nocturnal. Some have stranger hours than others, but most are up primarily at night and asleep by morning.

I think the other word you were looking for was Crepuscular, which is basically animals that are up at dawn/dusk/twilight.


----------



## Akeno=] (Dec 24, 2008)

Yeah,I believe that was the word.
I was just wondering If all the sleeping he was doing was normal,Especially since it seems he only manages to eat about a table spoon or less of food a day.
He wouldent be attempting to go into hibernation would he?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

What temp is it? Does he have about 12-14+ hours of light a day? Are there any drafts you can think of, near the cage? All of these can cause hibernation.

His hours seem normal. Some like to come out a bit in the evening, and again early morning. Just depends on the individual.

It is normal for them to eat little when introduced to a new place. Once he's settled in, he should start eating more.

Do you have a scale? If not, you might want to get one. A gram scale that weighs in increments of 2 grams or less, is best. You can keep track of how much he weighs for any clues of sickness. A significant drop would be a good reason to go to the vet.


----------



## Akeno=] (Dec 24, 2008)

Well I`m at my sisters and she not the most animal-loving person in the world. Shes stingy about the light being on were the hedgehog is so theres a constant light switiching war and The house stays relatively warm during the day but gets about 69-70 degrees at night,and she won`t have it any other way.Also where Akeno stays at is probly the warmest room in the house during night time.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

During the night is the most important time for a hedgehog to be in a warm environment as that is when the hedgehog is up, wheeling, eating and active. 70F is not warm enough. 73 is minimum and the average hedgehog prefers 75F.


----------



## Akeno=] (Dec 24, 2008)

Well I got my sister to agree to turn it up to 72 degrees,and I found a little heating pad so that should deffinately be helpful. Should I place it completely underneeth the cage or under his bedding?


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

he shouldn't be going into hibernation unless you are keeping him somewhere cold. if he is warm him imediatly by holding him close to you in a warm room. 

I don't have much experience with hedgies trying to hibernate and someone else may have a better answer than I do. But I think that if he's awake for some of the night like you say he is then he can't be going into hibernation. 

I imagine he's just sleeping so much becuase he's still pretty young (you said 6 months right?) and he's adjusting to a new environment. The stress of adjustment and the stimulation of all the new smells is probably wearing him out a bit. 

Also unless you stay up all night and watch him you can't be sure that he goes back to sleep for the night when he goes to sleep at 11pm he might get up again later. He may also sleep more because there isn't that much to do in his cage. Do you have toys in there for him? does he have a wheel? If he's got stuff to keep him busy he might stay up later.


----------



## -TF- (Dec 30, 2008)

I got my hedgie from a breeder about 3 hours ago, the guy had 4 he was selling, 2 albinos and 2 salt and pepper looking ones. My sister who lives with me freaks out at any animal thats albino (red eyes i guess) and the bigger salt and pepper one stayed balled up and made those same jerking movements. But the tinyiest hh he had opened up the second she saw me, i picked her up and she anointed about 3 separate times all over me in the 15 minutes I was holding her at the guys house. she licked me and licked me, bit me once, and then fell asleep on me right there. I knew i had to have her. she's only 7 weeks and 3 days old too! we took her home about a 15 minute drive and she pooped about 16 times. she doesnt have a name yet, i still havent decided on it


----------

